
What does moon dust smell like? - jostmey
https://www.nasa.gov/exploration/home/30jan_smellofmoondust.html
======
IntronExon
Very interesting, and a bit melancholy.

 _NASA plans to send people back to the moon in 2018, and they 'll stay much
longer than Apollo astronauts did. The next generation will have more time and
better tools to tackle the mystery.

We've only just begun to smell the moondust._

We’re here this year, maybe “next year in Israel.”

